# Laptop lädt nachgekauften Akku nur bis ca 75% - "Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen"



## Struggy (23. Juni 2016)

*Laptop lädt nachgekauften Akku nur bis ca 75% - "Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen"*

Hi, ich habe mein betagtes Samsung Q45 mit einer alten SSD und Windows 10 versehen und bin mit der Leistung so weit ganz zufrieden, ich will damit nur surfen. Nun lässt sich der nachbestellte Akku (Nicht original Samsung, Hersteller ist MTec) nur auf etwa 80% aufladen. Dann erscheint bei Mouse-Over beim Akkusymbol: »Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen.« Der originale Akku lädt normal bis 100%. Ist das irgendeine Einstellungssache? Kalibriert sich das noch irgendwie? Ich habe schon einen Austauschakku bekommen, bei diesem tritt aber das gleiche Problem aus.


----------



## Shimboku2 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop lädt nachgekauften Akku nur bis ca 75% - "Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen"*

Bei den Alten Samsung Notebooks (R522) gab es mal eine Einstellung im Bios und auch per Software die den Akku nur 80% geladen hat, um den Akku zu schonen. 
Sollte Smart Battery oder ähnlich heißen. Die Funktion sollte aber schon den Orginal Akku nur mit 80% aufgeladen haben.


----------



## Dorian_WD (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop lädt nachgekauften Akku nur bis ca 75% - "Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen"*

Hallo Struggy,

Wie Shimboku2 sagte, gibt es solche Einstellungen und Tools, die das Aufladen auf 80 Prozent begrenzen. Hier findest du Links zu den unterschiedlichen Tools einiger Notebook-Hersteller: So erhohen Sie die Lebensdauer des Akkus - PC-WELT Wurde vielleicht so was nach dem SSD Umbau installiert? Wenn du so ein Tool auf deinem System findest, dann könntest du die Funktion in den Einstellungen ausschalten und der Akku sollte dann bis 100% deladen werden.

lg


----------



## Struggy (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop lädt nachgekauften Akku nur bis ca 75% - "Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen"*

Ich habe ihn jetzt einmal über das BIOS kalibriert, jetzt lädt er auf 100%. Vielen Dank.


----------

